# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Good TAG Article:)



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Just wanna congrat Roger Miller and Ghazanfar for great articles in the newest TAG issue








Very useful infos!

Paul


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Just wanna congrat Roger Miller and Ghazanfar for great articles in the newest TAG issue








Very useful infos!

Paul


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Okay....now I can start my mail watch! I signed up about a month ago and this will be my first issue. Thanks for the heads up.


----------

